# Laptop network connection



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi to everyone, You probably remember my other posts about my laptop. Well when i installed the drivers for the Ethernet controller which let it go online to my wired router it also wont let it go online with a friend of mines wireless signal. I have a wireless connection installed and it worked before i installed the Ethernet controller drivers. The wireless says that it is connected, it says at what speed it is connected, but it just wont go anywhere on the internet at all. Ive tried uninstalling it and reinstalling the wireless connection. The lan connection has a bridge and network connection listed in controlpannel\Network connections along with the wireless connection. I really would like both capability's. Is that possible? I have tried disabling everything except the wireless and still nothing. Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

UncleTom said:


> Hi to everyone, You probably remember my other posts about my laptop. Well when i installed the drivers for the Ethernet controller which let it go online to my wired router it also wont let it go online with a friend of mines wireless signal. I have a wireless connection installed and it worked before i installed the Ethernet controller drivers. The wireless says that it is connected, it says at what speed it is connected, but it just wont go anywhere on the internet at all. Ive tried uninstalling it and reinstalling the wireless connection. The lan connection has a bridge and network connection listed in controlpannel\Network connections along with the wireless connection. I really would like both capability's. Is that possible? I have tried disabling everything except the wireless and still nothing. Thanks and Merry Christmas


Sure, there's no reason why you can't have two network connections in the same machine. In fact it's commonplace. I suspect that you have an IP address conflict; most likely because both networks are using the same IP address range. Check your TCP/IP settings for both networks and resolve your conflict, making sure that you can ping devices on both network subnets.

Your Internet routing may be a little more complicated. Temporary network connections, such as dialup connections, have priority over wired connections with Microsoft Networking. That's because it's assumed that you made the temporary connection because you want to use it. In that case your Internet routing will use the dialup network instead of the wired network. This may or may not be an issue with your wireless connection. Get your network conflicts resolved first and then see how it works for you. We'll go from there.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, it sounds like you've set the ethernet card as your default internet connection (which means that windoze will not even try to reach the internet through any other way!), and that's likely causing your problem... unfortunately, I don't have an answer right on the tip of my tongue, so I can't help too much beyond what I've just told you. I'll check back at ~ 21:30 hours (CST), and see if I can remember the rest of the solution then.


----------



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

That does sound like it could be the problem. When i try to connect up with the wirless, it says im connected. The little computer screen is flashing in the toolbar. But it will go no where on the internet. Thanks


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, I've looked everywhere I can think of, and it doesn't appear that you can "unset" the default internet connection (thus having windows check for any\all active connections, and using whatever it finds). Just because I don't have the answer, doesn't mean that there isn't a solution. Though I'd like to point out that with LINUX, you can set up a script to have it use any active internet connection (wireless broadband, Wi-Fi, ethernet, etc) currently connected. I'd have to research how to do that myself, mind you, but it can be done.


----------



## farmerbrian (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you unplugging the ethernet cable when trying to use wireless?

Are you right click -> disable on wired connection in Windows?

If wireless doesnt work with wired connection unplugged or disabled, go to start > run > type 'cmd' (without the single quotes) > in the black command window type 'ipconfig /all 

cut and paste the output to here (hopefully the format is not too butchered) or post a screeshot of output

we can take a look from there


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

pull up your command promt and type ( ipconfig /all ) should net you something like this (I would do this first before anything else)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Instant Wireless PCI Card V2.7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 

you can also let the system repair the connection or in command prompt 
ipconfig /flushdns then ipconfig /registerdns

you need to be in the same IP range i.e if your router is set to use 192.168.1.1 then you computers ip needs to be 192.168.1.xxx (1-100 depending on alloted range) now if his router is set to 192.168.0.1 you will have issues. 

I would manually configure the ip,subnet,gateway and dns for both adapters,
get rid of the bridge unless you use it to connect something through your laptop, just disable wichever adapter your not using and you sould have conectivity.

ip would be 192.168. "?" . "?"
subnet 255.255.255.0
gateway is the routers ip 192.168. "?" . "?" 
read little further for your dns


if all the ip stuff is correct it could be a Authentication error , wireless security
that is it will show your connected but wont let you do anything on the network.
for that you can configure the router to allow your mac address access or set up your laptop to properly authenicate.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> you need to be in the same IP range i.e if your router is set to use 192.168.1.1 then you computers ip needs to be 192.168.1.xxx (1-100 depending on alloted range) now if his router is set to 192.168.0.1 you will have issues.


My point was that each network adapter has to have a unique IP address range, which has yet to be verified. For example, if both adpaters are trying to operate on the 192.168.1.xxx range, there's going to be trouble. If the network for one adapter is 192.168.0.xxx while the other is 192.168.1.xxx then that should be fine.

By the way, the last number in the set can be 1-254, not 1-100 as you indicated. The network actually provides for 256 addresses numbered 0-255, but 0 and 255 are reserved for network use.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with two NIC on the same VLAN, NO they cant be the same address but nothing stopping you from having multi nics on the same lan. HECK you can have multi addresss on the SAME NIC... 

You can also muck with the netmask to carve up 1 vlan into multi sublans but that is going to confuse most folks.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Gary is correct.

I have four nics in my office server. Two incoming and Two outgoing. They each have a separate IP address. Same node Same subnet.

My laptop can connect via nic or wifi to the same network if I choose so.



> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :


This shows me that the network cable is disconnected or the NIC itself is having driver issues.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> There is nothing wrong with two NIC on the same VLAN, NO they cant be the same address but nothing stopping you from having multi nics on the same lan.


I've done it with Linux, but it was my understanding that Microsoft networking doesn't support multiple adapters with the same IP range. I could be mistaken.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've done it with Microsoft networking, although it was a LOONG time ago.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

NT, 2000, XP, Vista, 2003 (and presumably Win 7) all support multiple NICs and same IP ranges. At work, we have machines with 2 or more NICS and also there are a few with virtual IP's also assigned to the same NIC.

Here at home, the backup pc on XP has 2 NICS with 192.168.2.100 and 192.168.2.110 IP's with subnet 255.255.255.0.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Nevada said:


> My point was that each network adapter has to have a unique IP address range, which has yet to be verified. For example, if both adpaters are trying to operate on the 192.168.1.xxx range, there's going to be trouble. If the network for one adapter is 192.168.0.xxx while the other is 192.168.1.xxx then that should be fine.
> 
> By the way, the last number in the set can be 1-254, not 1-100 as you indicated. The network actually provides for 256 addresses numbered 0-255, but 0 and 255 are reserved for network use.




on the last number thing must not of caught "depending on alloted range"
on my network its only 10 cause thats the way I have it set up. it was an example. for me I never could get internet sharing working on xp , I can bridge network connections fine , but unless its in a bridge I cant have both cards enabled and its simple enough to just disable one. it suppose to be possiable and yes I can have them both enabled but I dont get any internet?

also nevada I wasnt saying you where wrong and what I said really had nothing to do with what you said but maybe other possiable issues. 
you got to remember hes jumping routers so the other router could vary well have a different IP range the more I think about it though I think its a router wireless security issue.


Karihwanoron points out his router is using 192.168.2.? with my first router it was set to use 192.168.0.1 the router I have now uses 192.168.1.1 and of course I could change it to what ever I wanted so it could be an issue also.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

lharvey said:


> This shows me that the network cable is disconnected or the NIC itself is having driver issues.


or I have it disabled :nerd:


----------

